# Campgrounds Maryland Or Pa



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Lookin to make a trip east this next spring or summer lookin into maryland or pa. anyone with suggestions. were from cincinnati ohio not much into sight seeing just love to camp and relax and enjoy the water.

Thanks mac


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm in Maryland and like Frontier Town in Ocean City, we are only 30 min from them and they have some waterfront sites, and shaded sites, we had a rally there in May.

Also about 5 miles from Frontier Town is Assateague State Park never camped there but it is nice, walk over dunes from your campsite to the ocean. It is no frills camping, i.e no activites. Go in early spring to avoid the bugs. You have to reserve early beacause they only have a few water & elec sites.

Ocean City boardwalk is only 15 min away, a plenty to do.

Any questions let me know

Will

www.frontiertown.com
www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/eastern/assateague.html


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We just recently stayed at Drummerboy in Gettysburg. It was off peak so it was about half empty but it was a nice wide site, very shaded and lots of big trees. In the very back though it was open and not very shaded. It has a big pool and water slide but it was closed for our trip. The showers and bathrooms were nice and clean. The park was clean. It is a big park though so im sure it gets busy and full in the summer. I would return their.

This summer we stayed at a KOA in Elizabethtown just south of Hershey park. It was decent. They recently did a lot of underground work ( elec and sewer ) so thats all new and cable was on the way, im sure its in by now. It was smaller then most in the area but it was clean. The bathroom by us was older and scheduled for a remodel but it was clean. The pool was older but clean. Their isnt much of a game room and the play ground is fair. And as the WHOLE state of Pa is on a hill their are some hills in the park but the sites were fairly level and gravel topped. My site here was more on the level then Drummerboy but Pa is a VERY hilly state. Its about 20 min to Hershey park and the town has everything you need. I would return.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jerry
There are a lot of campgrounds in PA
It depends on the area you want to go and see
You can try this link may help with narrowing it downPennsylvania Campgounds

Don


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

I will also suggest Frontier Town in Ocean City, we love this campground, but if you are going in the summer and want full hook-ups you need to get your reservations in way in advance. We just made ours for 2008 a couple of weeks ago.

We also really enjoy the Jelly Stone in Hagerstown, MD. They have lots of activities to keep the kids busy and the facilities are well taken care of.

I know you said you were not much into site seeing but if that changed and you wanted to go in Washington DC Iâ€™d suggest Cherry Hill Campground. The sites are a little closer together than we like, but the facilities are very well taken care of and they have a metro bus stop at the campground that will take you right into DC.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Jerry
> There are a lot of campgrounds in PA
> It depends on the area you want to go and see
> You can try this link may help with narrowing it downPennsylvania Campgounds
> ...


Nice site, Don....I've never been on that one.

I use this all the time......PA campground owners association.

Steve


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

We've been to both Frontier Town and Assateauge Is. If I recall, there are both a National and State Park there. We had a great time at both - although we were in a tent at Assateague. There is just a different feel at Frontier Town vs. the state and national parks. Frontier Town has more ammenities and tons of activities for the kids but with that seems to come a little more noise and activity. Like I said, I like the both, it just depends on what your in the mood for on a particular trip. If you do stay at Frontier Town - check out the Fractured Prune for breakfast one morning. They make the donuts as you order them and the flavors unique and out of this world







. It is just north of the park on your right.

Other campgrounds we enjoy in Maryland include Deep Creek Lake State Park (in western Maryland), Rocky Gap State Park (also in Western MD - we pulled in after dark one night and awoke to a beautiful lake view in the morning - if I can find the site number I'll post it) and Cunningham Falls SP (north-central MD - with a nice lake and waterfall).

If you don't mind a little longer drive, Skyline Drive in VA is a great park that we enjoy also.

Good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

The web sites mentioned for PA will be a big help. If you can post a general route or area you want to stay in there are enough of us around here the PA camp you'll probably get some more specific reviews and suggestions!

Happycampin'


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,
We are looking for any campgrounds for civil war battlefield campgrounds near the Baltimore area (1-2 hours or so). We have been to Gettysburg and Harpers Ferry...thinking of Ant. this trip...any suggestions? Thanks
Ken


----------

